# EU spouse residence permit means of subsistence



## MM24 (5 mo ago)

Hi All, 

I have a job offer and contract in Berlin and my wife (EU citizen) is looking for work. For my residence permit application would my income once started be sufficient for means of subsistence? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes


----------

